# Starting to Get Tired of Boat Living



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to admit, we are getting tired of boat living. The past 3 years we seem to have not really gone anywhere, just the same places. Between covid and a broken shoulder half of our time has been mostly living on a boat and not cruising. We really only got into boating to see new places and if we aren't, why put up with boat living? At the moment we are at anchor getting hammered by a thunderstorm for the second day in a row hoping not to blow into the shoal 100' away. And it's HOT in the boat, but cool outside that isn't of use with all the hatches shut. And the lightning just made us jump.

When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Rather radical to write on this site. I totally understand. For sure to the "new sailor" getting to and seeing new places is a huge part of the thrill... and being surrounded by lovely scenery... Some people switch to RVing and they can see some wonderful parts of the country. So it is analogous to sailing with few to no weather concerns. Sailing is one of the most satisfying ways to travel... you do it in your own cozy home... you live a life without collecting possessions that you really don't need and because you don't have the space to hoard... a dirt living affliction.
Then of course older you get the more difficult it is to sail. Doable but more difficult.
But the a true bummer is when you lose the thrill of the new and the familiar is doing nothing for you. It's hard to get motivated to raise anchor. Maybe for perfect weather? Maybe to meet a friend of some specific event... Newport Jazz Festival...
I am transitioning out... But it's very hard to let go... as so much of your "life": and identity is invested in the sailing life ... especially when you are retired. Play golf? Watch TV? Write a book?
I hear you Don... I hope you can find your next.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Move. 
Put the white floppy bits up and come to the Caribbean. 

😊


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Revive your luperon plans
Have a mission


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Covid probably stuck a lot of people in a rut. We are. Plans were to be elsewhere 3yrs ago, but we changed boats, which sat us back a year (but not a boring year), then covid stuck us on a dock for a year, then covid kept us more local (Bahamas) and not to where we originally planned. Looks like a repeat for this year.

We felt like we were in ground hog day in the Bahamas last year because we were retreading our old beaten paths. Then we headed out to some further flung areas we hadn't explored before and that was really refreshing - even though we got our butts kicked a couple of times with weather, our outboard crapped the bed, and we got ciguatera poisoning. It was still fun.

There is a point in cruising, and you might be at it, where the novelty is gone and it feels like the same old thing every day. Yes, even when you are anchored in tropical waters with beautiful views having nice snorkeling followed by cocktails and grilled lobster. I think everyone reaches this point, and everyone's response when getting to this point is different - some sell the boat and do something else, some move to winter cruising and summer house, some get a bigger cruising plan and set off for more distant shores, some just ride over that hump and keep going as they were. 

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Move.
> Put the white floppy bits up and come to the Caribbean.
> 
> 😊


Been trying for 2+ years.

I dont know how many crappy trips/events we can take under “it will be better and worth it”.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

colemj said:


> There is a point in cruising, and you might be at it, where the novelty is gone and it feels like the same old thing every day. Yes, even when you are anchored in tropical waters with beautiful views having nice snorkeling followed by cocktails and grilled lobster. I think everyone reaches this point, and everyone's response when getting to this point is different - some sell the boat and do something else, some move to winter cruising and summer house, some get a bigger cruising plan and set off for more distant shores, some just ride over that hump and keep going as they were.
> 
> Mark


Frankly I became bored with the eastern Caribbean. It's very beautiful and was fabulous to explore. And I got out during the summer to cruise etc in Southern NE... and sail the Canaries on a friend's boat. New places keep your wanderlust batteries charged. I was not motivated to go around the world as many are.... it's even a bucket list item for many. When the more robust internet appeared fabulous travel content came with it... and I am not referring to the sailing YouTubes.
What I did really miss is what a region like NYC metro area provides... concerts, museums, incredible dining.. cultural diversity... Opera, Ballet, Cinema, Theater, Jazz... it's perhaps the cultural capital of the world. You can find it all here.. When I returned I immersed myself in that.. no longer taking it for granted.. as I had glowing up here. I loved sailing and resumed local sailing to all too familiar places. It's expensive and everything desirable is in short supply...whether is concert tickets or a mooring or garage. Real estate in expensive.
My wanderlust has lost it shine... My wife wants visit some Euro capitals.. and maybe road trips. We've become fair weather sailors and that weather is less frequent this millennium so far. Time to transition to an armchair sailor.
But nothing beats a beam reach at hull speed under blue skies


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

There is an obvious dynamic in the sailing press, and indeed forums, where the suck and boredom are under reported. In the first case, reality does not sell boats. In the second case, retired sailors don't post and wanna-bes over-post.

I used to cruise, now I day sail, and I may go back to cruising. It's all about optimizing the fun-to-suck ratio. When it gets out of balance, change something. Take a break. Whatever it takes.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

After 13 years I'm loving every day!

Could be 14 years but I don't have time to count.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

For a live aboard like Don... options are few...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

SanderO said:


> For a live aboard like Don... options are few...


?????????


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

It's not for everyone.
I've been at it off and on since the 80's on different vessels and varying crews and destinations.
I've met and seen quite a few enthusiastic newcomers and old salt's swallow the anchor.
On average it lasts 2-4 years for alot of people before they move on.
In life, you only get one first impression.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Secure the boat, Hop a plane and go Visit Mark, I hear he found a great beach front restaurant that will soon be serving Lobster, he's buying. ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, but Don would have to learn to drink wild jungle concoctions.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes, but Don would have to learn to drink wild jungle concoctions.


With little umbrellas, and his pinky finger up in the air


----------



## teejayevans (Jul 10, 2005)

I cruise for 4 years and lived aboard for another 6…if you accomplished everything you wanted to do you won’t miss it….except on those days when the weather is perfect as you walk along beach. ;-)


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Don L said:


> ?????????


I meant if you don't have a dirt house to move to and postpone your decision... or even take a long break... Maybe "fewer" would have been a better word.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I get bored with anything, if I can’t keep moving. What’s the alternative? A dirt house would be worse. Talk about the same sights. Some RV. If funancially possible, mixing it up between dirt and boat works for most.

One should never get off the trail, or give up the summit, on a bad day of hiking. At the end of a good day, if it’s no longer desired, it’s time to move on.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

teejayevans said:


> I cruise for 4 years and lived aboard for another 6…if you accomplished everything you wanted to do you won’t miss it….except on those days when the weather is perfect as you walk along beach. ;-)


I think for some the live aboard and be free to travel to anywhere is somewhat non specific. For many the anywhere implies the entire world... for many the moderate climates... others it's exotic tropical place...for some it's to escape their dirt life and all that it entails.

You dint know what you had till it's gone.

You get what you wanted, but lost what you had.

For many this life means another new beautiful place to experience and notch on your belt. There seem to be so many and the world is so big. But I suppose at some point you get tired of eating lobster... every meal as there isponoy so many ways to prepare it,

If a goal can be defined with specificity it can be attainable... and maybe less stimulating...

Everyone craves new, few crave the familiar.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I get bored with anything, if I can’t keep moving. What’s the alternative? A dirt house would be worse. Talk about the same sights. Some RV. If funancially possible, mixing it up between dirt and boat works for most.
> 
> One should never get off the trail, or give up the summit, on a bad day of hiking. At the end of a good day, if it’s no longer desired, it’s time to move on.


Often it's not simply boedom. It's rather the knowledge that there is more out there to experience. And for cruising it means a new harbor to discover. Getting there becomes less and less the reward... being there less and less... something new and different there is what's left.
You need to be removed from something to appreciate it often... liking pining for sailing in the dead of winter.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

After 13 years of cruising, we have never been bored or run out of new places to see in the Mediterranean, the Caribbean, Europe or in America. Everyday is special. With the proper equipment and a comfortable boat, one can go anywhere.

The world outside the East Coast of the US is a wonderful place with many nice people to meet and get to know as close friends, people from all parts of the world. Covid has not slowed us down, we focus on going where we CAN go and spend zero time dwelling on where we CAN’T go.

We’ve both had covid, had our vaccinations, yes we got quite sick, but we’re not dead yet.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Izzy said:


> After 13 years of cruising, we have never been bored or run out of new places to see in the Mediterranean, the Caribbean, Europe or in America. Everyday is special. With the proper equipment and a comfortable boat, one can go anywhere.
> 
> The world outside the East Coast of the US is a wonderful place with many nice people to meet and get to know as close friends, people from all parts of the world. Covid has not slowed us down, we focus on going where we CAN go and spend zero time dwelling on where we CAN’T go at this moment.
> 
> We’ve both had covid, had our vaccinations, yes we got quite sick, but we’re not dead yet.


Well duh... it's "self evident" that the world is filled with places to see... and quite the variety as well. 

BUT...

Have lived / cruised in the Eastern Caribe... I can say that there are more similarities in these Island nations than there are differences. And I am guessing it's the similarities which are the impression of "the East Caribe" one is left with,
New and unique is the draw... But sometimes it means quite a long journey. 

Go sail for a few years and find out and then write a book or make some YTs.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I have friends that continued into their 70's full time cruising, made it nearly fully around the whole blue ball. They have a different personality than we do, they just love it. They tried to come ashore, and couldn't take it, left again. 

We find living on hard near the water and having a boat to be the ideal combination. Daysailing, fishing, and comfortable shore living. Shore living includes being part of a community, doing other things, volunteering in retirement, etc. And with age, comes increasing value on comfort like letting the shower just run, a big bed, a big laundry room, and a trip to the store that doesn't involve a dingy.

Everyone is different. I remember meeting you in Hadley's Harbor when you started out on this voyage in and wishing you well. I think you've lived the life and made it happen. No one can decide what's best for you next. All I know is do what makes you truly happy. Don't dwell to long in a major compromise. And as a wise friend once said, you may run out of money, but for sure, all of us, eventually run out of time. Figure out the life you want to live and live it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

SanderO said:


> Well duh... it's "self evident" that the world is filled with places to see... and quite the variety as well.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


We started in Athens yesterday morning before landing here in Istanbul, yes the world is much larger than the ICW, Bahamas and Eastern Caribbean. Sorry, but I’m not interested in writing a travel guide or youtube.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Izzy said:


> We started in Athens yesterday morning before landing here in Istanbul, yes the world is much larger than the ICW, Bahamas and Eastern Caribbean. Sorry, but I’m not interested in writing a travel guide or youtube.


I think is admirable sailing all around the world to places that one finds compelling. People that can do this are special and rare. You know it takes, the right boat, sailing skill and experience...and of course fund$. So unless the travel is a "self funding" it's a pretty costly way to live... or not less that living on dirt. Living on dirt you don't need much skill and there's not much to see.
If you are lazy... you can't be a sailor/cruiser.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm making general comments here. Not directed "at" Don. Nor am I saying anything less than complimentary to Americans.

Yes, boats are squishy and uncomfortable compared to a house/condo/apartment etc. There needs to be some counter-balance to the discomfort of small toilets, tiny showers, minute kitchens and foam mattresses instead of innerspring queen or kingsize beds one doesn't have to crawl over their partner at 2am. And then at 3 am, 4am and at dawn.

Its the same with RV's. Some spend $250,000 on an RV are are bored with it as there is no balance.

Yes, many people in all walks of life don't plan their retirement. They say we'll retire and live on Easy Street doing whatever we want. "We Have No Plans AND Are Sticking To Them" - Thats the most stupid theme I can ever imagine.

Plans give balance! You want to climb Mt Everest, of course you must live in a tent. Living in the tent is PART of the Everest adventure. Living in a tent in your home city is no fun !

Many Americans retire, grab a boat and then STAY at home. in their own bay, or in the USA. I say Get the hell out of Dodge because living on a boat at home is no adventure. Theres no balance.

With Don its really interesting as we have been able to look inside his life for the past 5 years, month by month. He complains we don't give him enough feedback for each months figures, but they have been _SO_ illuminating. He is/has not gone anywhere, has done northing to give that balance. Maybe a few weeks in the Bahamas (but see below). His monthly figures prove it. Marinas, booze and eating out but no tourism... exactly the same as when he was living in his house but in a marina. For those 5 years I have been telling him it will be better when he is living on the hook in the Caribbean (or wherever).

However, the "wherever" can't be, cannot be, a place associated with you. It can't be the ICW if you're from the east Coast USA, or the Great Lakes if that's where you're from. Similarly it can't be the Bahamas because the Bahamas are like the USA without the supermarkets. Its not "full of Americans and Canadians" its _exclusively_ Americans and Canadians. You might occasionally see a European boat, or a Kiwi or Aussie but really, its American and Canadians.

Its cant be Puerto Rico - thats American; its Cant be the USVI. (It can't be Cuba for now). It can't be Mexico - there's reasons be too long to explain). It can't be the BVIs as the people speak with a put on US accent (too true!).
The closest you can be to the USA before cruising is cruising, before the balance starts is the east Caribbean Islands (No, dont believe what SanderO says. The Caribbean islands are FANTASTIC!!!!).

The first of the accessible islands is St Martin/Sint Maarten. On the French side you are suddenly in another country. They speak French. The supermarkets are French, the food is French, the American brand labels do not exist - yes, theres no Aunt Jemima's! No theres no Monterey Jack, thers real stinky French cheese; theres bread not baked the American way but baked without chemicals so if you dont eat it this morning its stale this afternoon. The History is not about the Civil War (American) or the War of Independence (OK it is, but not the American war of independence!). NO Blackbeard was not American! But most important of all is suddenly the majority of the boats, most boats are not USA or Canadian flagged. Suddenly you are in a foreign culture with a foreign history; foreign food and no Budweiser!!! Suddenly you're having Sundowners with Aussies, Norwegians, Dutch, Italians, even the odd Kiwi.
That then gives you balance to live on your small dinghy boat because adventure awaits you every day!

Then when you've had your fill of that island you move to the next for a totally different experience... and EVERY Island in the Caribbean is totally different: St Barts billionaires; Stacia and Saba weird hermit communities on hermit islands get for hiking up cliffs. Antigua for the British historic base with Nelson's English Harbour, the slaves of Barbuda whose family's haven't moved. Monserrat with its active Volcano. Guadeloupe with is few original Carib Indian families desperately hanging on.... and so on down the island chain, Dominica where they cop every hurricane every season and earthquakes every other season and mud-slides associated with both.
Down to Grenada where you're forced every Hurricane Season and have to make the choice: Do I anchor in the "southern bays" with all the Whities? Or do I go meet the locals?

The Caribbean is the closest place to give you Balance. To make that boat your adventure palace, to make all the dopey maintenance work worthwhile.

And the moment you are satisfied you've done the Caribbean there........... Europe, the Med, Norway, North Africa, South America, Brazil, Panama, the Pacific, Australia, Indonesia, South Africa....

Theres a lifetime of Balance!















Mark


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

We met a retired American couple having the time of their lives in Preveza, Greece living four months of the year on their Catalina 25 enjoying the inland sea area. Quit making excuses, get out and enjoy life!

Excellent post by Mark.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Similarly it can't be the Bahamas because the Bahamas are like the USA without the supermarkets. Its not "full of Americans and Canadians" its _exclusively_ Americans and Canadians. You might occasionally see a European boat, or a Kiwi or Aussie but really, its American and Canadians.


Depends. The Bahamas are many, many islands spread out over a large distance. There certainly are the well-trod ones full of Americans and Canadiens and everyone else - more Europeans, Kiwis and Aussies in these places than elsewhere too. 

Then there are wide swathes of Bahamain places were I've rarely seen any Americans or Canadians. Sometimes you see nobody at all for months, but mostly you are spending time with a few Europeans, Kiwis, and Aussies. The Americans and Canadians one does see in these places are searching for the same experiences as us, the Europeans, the Kiwis and the Aussies.

We predominantly spend time in these latter areas of the Bahamas. They tend to be too "uncomfortable" for North Americans, with no organized reindeer games.

I'm with SanderO on the E Caribe. We have spent much time there cruising and are way over it. Yes, there are pockets of culture like the French islands, but mostly it is homogenized and tourist-oriented. Mixing with the locals usually has a feeling of them doing so for a different motive than friendship or a good time, and language is almost never a barrier challenge. If you need boat work or parts, it is about as easy to obtain as in the US, so no getting out of one's comfort zone there.

The Western Caribe, South and Central America is entirely different. You really are in different cultures with noticeable and unique changes from one country to another, and often even within one country. You will learn some Spanish or not get by. Mixing with locals is not only necessary, it is highly rewarding and genuine. You will be self-sufficient with your boat.

On a different note, after several years of cruising actively year-round, we realized that the summer months are generally terrible cruising experiences. Too much heat, rain, lightning, bugs, no wind, etc. This is the same even if one decides to cruise the summers in the Chesapeake or even New England (to a much lesser extent, though). It is definitely worse further South.

So we started putting the boat to bed for those three worse summer months and expanding our experiences land traveling. We began by extending visits with our families, but also taking long trips to places we can't reach by boat. A few months in Peru, for example. Putting the boat away in Guatemala and taking extended trips into the mountains and countryside while using the boat as a base to regroup for a few days and plan another trip. 

The only downside is that boats tend to break themselves if one is not actively using it and giving it the constant evil eye. I don't know how or why this happens, but if I turn my back on the boat, it does something stupid to itself. So there is always a mad dash upon returning from an absence to whip the boat back into shape to take off for the next 8-9 months of cruising.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Fyi - if people think i haven't see anything the last 5 years they are greatly wrong!

And those that are edging toward snarky remarks I have advise for you, but Mark would send me a note, so don't go there.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'm making general comments here. Not directed "at" Don. Nor am I saying anything less than complimentary to Americans.
> 
> Yes, boats are squishy and uncomfortable compared to a house/condo/apartment etc. There needs to be some counter-balance to the discomfort of small toilets, tiny showers, minute kitchens and foam mattresses instead of innerspring queen or kingsize beds one doesn't have to crawl over their partner at 2am. And then at 3 am, 4am and at dawn.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Good post. I am from NYC and spent 5 years in the Eastern Caribe from St Marten to Trinidad. I loved getting off the boat and into each island... I loved the French Islands and spent lots of time on/at them. I loved the "set up" of Nelson's Dockyard - Falmouth... met interesting people and very Americans actually. But did met a NY guys who was super and is still sailing 20 something years on. I think he in Columbia. Back when I met him... he had sailed his wife and small daughter and left them anchored in English Harbor... returning when he could get away from his dental practice. I met him because of the young daughter...maybe 7 or 8 waiting for her mom to retrieve her from the Dockyard, one morning. Seeing a little girl alone caused me to ask her where her parents were. She told me so we called her mom on their boat and I asked if it was OK for me to dink the child back. She was OK with it. At the time I had two white kittens I got in St Marten and asked the little girl if she would like to play with them... if so, hail me on the VHF and her mom can dink her over or I will pick her up. That kid was amazing! She made this drawing on board for me:









I still have it hanging in my home office.
So one day I was in Newport maybe 5 -8 yrs ago and I saw Ghost Boat... and my friend Rick was on board. 2 decades had passed....Rick... how is your daughter...her name was Faraday???? She's a captain, a would class racing sailor of
big boats.. done trans Atlantic deliveries. YIKES!!!! She grew up





Rolex Sydney to Hobart Faraday Rosenberg part of the all female crew on OCEAN RESPECT RACING (Wild Oats X)


Sail World - The world's largest sailing news network; sail and sailing, cruising, boating news




www.sail-world.com












Faraday Rosenberg is a Bright Spark on the Sailing Scene in 2010


Although female and only 27 years old, Faraday Rosenberg is currently skipper of the much-acclaimed W-class White Wings.




www.allatsea.net





Who knew?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great story! 

Dunno if I'd start talking to any child nowadays. It made me wonder how many mentors kids miss out on now. 

Glad she's done so well. 😊


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It's only life. Do what brings you joy. If it's no longer fun, do something else. Boredom is a state of mind. Only you can change your mind. One thing I do know (for me) is that there is joy and wonder everywhere. I don't have to go anywhere in particular to find it. It's all around. 

We sold our land house in 2015 and have called our boat our home ever since. We've kept to seasonal cruising because so far we've been slowly exploring eastern Canada (Great Lakes, St. Lawrence, and most recently Newfoundland). Wintering on board really isn't an option, so we are on board for about 1/2 the year, and we do other things the other half. Other things mostly include house sitting at locations across Canada, but one season we spent motorcycling around North America. 

So far this has worked for us. But I know this is not forever. At some point we'll shift to other ways of living. Could be heading south with the boat, or perhaps east. Could be selling the boat and getting an RV, or perhaps a remote cabin somewhere. Whatever it is, whatever we do, it's all just life. Try not to take it too seriously.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> It's only life. Do what brings you joy. If it's no longer fun, do something else. Boredom is a state of mind. Only you can change your mind. One thing I do know (for me) is that there is joy and wonder everywhere. I don't have to go anywhere in particular to find it. It's all around.
> 
> We sold our land house in 2015 and have called our boat our home ever since. We've kept to seasonal cruising because so far we've been slowly exploring eastern Canada (Great Lakes, St. Lawrence, and most recently Newfoundland). Wintering on board really isn't an option, so we are on board for about 1/2 the year, and we do other things the other half. Other things mostly include house sitting at locations across Canada, but one season we spent motorcycling around North America.
> 
> So far this has worked for us. But I know this is not forever. At some point we'll shift to other ways of living. Could be heading south with the boat, or perhaps east. Could be selling the boat and getting an RV, or perhaps a remote cabin somewhere. Whatever it is, whatever we do, it's all just life. Try not to take it too seriously.


Mike... I like the house sitting - sailing mix lifestyle. How do you get the house sit gigs?... seasonal all that...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

We stopped living on our sailboat over 5 years ago. We enjoyed it, but I don't miss it.

Next we got into trailer sailing. Spent about 4 years doing that. 

We enjoyed trailer sailing and will likely go back to it, but this year we are trying RVing.

I think it's great. 

More comfortable than living on a boat and easier to cover miles. It is similar to cruising on a boat in the range of options. 

You can stay at a highly serviced RV park with loads and amenities and little privacy.

You can totally off grid and just park off a logging road by some mountain lake.

And there is just about everything in between.

Lots of stuff to try.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Arcb said:


> We stopped living on our sailboat over 5 years ago. We enjoyed it, but I don't miss it.
> 
> Next we got into trailer sailing. Spent about 4 years doing that.
> 
> ...


I see that RVing is somewhat analogous to cruising... operative word - somewhat - But the similarities don't make RVing appealing to me, My not boat travels I stayed in hotels, motels, homes and so on... drove, flew to location... local transport or rent a car. Didn't do the wild... did the "culture"... Not a camper, or a hiker either... and at this age not even possible.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

SanderO said:


> Didn't do the wild... did the "culture"... Not a camper, or a hiker either... and at this age not even possible.


A lot of the RV's I see around here aren't really doing the wild camping thing. The RV is a means to travel, sometimes seasonally, some times more frequently. Many are 50 amp service water and sewage hook ups' big screen TVs. They are every bit as comfortable as 4 or 45 ft sail boats, and then some due to the outdoor living space.

This guy pulled in down from us Friday night. Big class C, with electric slide outs. The trailer it's towing is a fully equipped motorcycle garage with tools, lights, air compressor and 2 motorcycles; street bike and a competition style dirt bike.










Then there are your buses and 5th wheels, they can be pretty comfy too.









There are some nice ones that are more like a trailer sailer in comfort, just a bed and place to cook, but they are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I wanna the blue one with the red bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They must be a pain in the butt to drive through the historic part of any town. Let alone circumnavigating Central Park, NYC!

😁


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

[QUOTE="MarkofSeaLife, post: 2051726160, member: 182167"
"We Have No Plans AND Are Sticking To Them" - Thats the most stupid theme I can ever imagine.
[/QUOTE]

Sorry Mark, Don't disagree with you often but you are off the mark (  ) on this one.

Been living this way between Lake Superior and Antigua since 94' and have no "plans" of changing our lack of "plans" status


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Mike... I like the house sitting - sailing mix lifestyle. How do you get the house sit gigs?... seasonal all that...


There are a number of online matching services out there; probably a dozen or more. These are the ones we currently use:









House Sitters Canada


House Sitting and Pet Sitting in Canada. We connect House Owners and House Sitters quickly and easily.




www.housesitterscanada.com












MindMyHouse - Bringing home owners and house sitters together


Global house sitting matching service bringing home owners and house/pet sitters together online. Home owners join for free. House sitter members pay the lowest annual fee on the web. Happy house sitting!




www.mindmyhouse.com









House Sitting Directory for House Sitters & Homeowners


HouseCarers.com invites you to join one of the fastest growing trends in the world today House sitting and Pet Sitting. Free house sitting guide for housesit success. Opportunites in Australia, USA, Canada, Europe, NZ, UK and worldwide. Let us help you find Trusted House sitters



www.housecarers.com





You can peruse through the offerings, but to actually be able to make contact you need to sign up. It's a modest annual fee for house sitters. House owners post for free.

We've been doing it long enough now that we also get a fair number of sits through word of mouth. 

This winter, we have four lined up. Two in larger cities, and two in semi-remote/rural areas. It's a fun, and cheap way, of exploring different areas. It's a great way to travel.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> There are a number of online matching services out there; probably a dozen or more. These are the ones we currently use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. Obviously the houses vary... what are they like... and aside from sitting do you have to care for animals and so forth?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Why do so many people want someone to house sit? I leave my house for a month at a time and just turn the lock and leave. There is a security camera that alerts my phone and a cleaning lady that comes every other week. I can’t think of why I’d need someone to live there.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Why do so many people want someone to house sit? I leave my house for a month at a time and just turn the lock and leave. There is a security camera that alerts my phone and a cleaning lady that comes every other week. I can’t think of why I’d need someone to live there.


water the house plants?
feed the cat?
water the lawn?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Been living this way between Lake Superior and Antigua since 94' and have no "plans" of changing our lack of "plans" status


Newbe.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Why do so many people want someone to house sit? I leave my house for a month at a time and just turn the lock and leave. There is a security camera that alerts my phone and a cleaning lady that comes every other week. I can’t think of why I’d need someone to live there.



You were right on the pets thing. The cost to have the dog or cat in a kennel is _above_ the cost of having a housesitter.

Some of my friends do house sitting and every house theyve had has dogs.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Don L said:


> I have to admit, we are getting tired of boat living. The past 3 years we seem to have not really gone anywhere, just the same places. Between covid and a broken shoulder half of our time has been mostly living on a boat and not cruising.….. We really only got into boating to see new places and if we aren't, why put up with boat living?
> 
> When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this!





Don L said:


> Fyi - if people think i haven't see anything the last 5 years they are greatly wrong!
> 
> And those that are edging toward snarky remarks I have advise for you, but Mark would send me a note, so don't go there.


Other than the US East Coast, primarily the ICW and a few weeks in the Bahamas which as Mark pointed out seems to be much like the US East Coast, where have you ventured off to?

Please fill us in.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SanderO said:


> cool.. Obviously the houses vary... what are they like... and aside from sitting do you have to care for animals and so forth?


It varies widely. We've looked after posh mansions, small bungalows, condos, and farm houses. Most have been in smaller, more rural communities or areas, but that's our preference. Most on offer are in urban areas.

Usually there are animals included; most often cats and/or dogs. But we've also looked after horses, donkeys, and even parrots. Often there are houseplants to care for. Sometimes no pets. It really varies.

Generally the deal is that the sitter looks after the basic upkeep of the house and grounds, and the pets of course. If there are any problems we deal with them, in coordination with the owner. For all this we get to live rent-free (or sometimes paying a portion of the utilities).


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Why do so many people want someone to house sit? I leave my house for a month at a time and just turn the lock and leave. There is a security camera that alerts my phone and a cleaning lady that comes every other week. I can’t think of why I’d need someone to live there.


The motivations seem to vary. With pets, the need is clear, but we've looked after homes without any. Many home insurance policies now demand that a house cannot be vacant for more than a few days at a time. I think this drives some need. Others just prefer to have their home occupied to manage normal upkeep like lawns in summer and snow in the winter.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

from Don

".. When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this! "
============================

Google is your friend or not?
----------------
When I start a piece of work with a client, I want to know two things straight away: why are they doing this work, and what do they want to achieve when it's finished. You may be surprised (though I'm not any more) to hear that in most cases no-one actually knows. - _Author: Donna Spencer
----------------------_
You know, comments about style always seem strange to me - 'why do you work in this style, or in that style' - as if you had a choice in the matter ... What you're doing is trying to stay alive and continue and not die. - _Author: Philip Guston
-------------------------_
It was very necessary I think 'cause you know, when the band's over, or at least in our heads, for a year it makes you really realize how lucky you are to be doing this and why piss in the well? - _Author: Jess Margera
----------------------_
don't undestand a single thing about me or Michael or Becky or my brother or anything on this ****ty planet.
--------------------
Life and whatever you do in your time in this world should not be a chore. You will be spending a lot of time doing it anyway. Every moment should be fuelled by your passion. It's your reason. It's your why. - _Author: Kevin Abdulrahman_
------------------------
I don't understand why people in this country are so bent on doing the 'perfect', when you have something that is good and makes sense from a cost-benefit point of view. - _Author: George Voinovich
------------------_
Why are you more concerned with where you're going than where you are? Why are you more concerned with what you're going to do than what you're doing? Why aren't you paying attention to how you live your life right this very moment? Why are you wasting this moment? Why are you wasting your life? - _Author: Colin Beavan
_
Why are you doing this to yourself? When something bad happens, why do you have to pick at it until it bleeds all over again? - _Author: Jodi Picoult

_


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it sums it up


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Izzy

Cannot say he did not warn you
You see, we may have different ideas on how to react to his question, and each one has tried on their own way, to be helpful.
Not sure about you.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, my wife and I truly do enjoy every day whilst cruising in much the same manner as Moderator Mark; we experience new places daily on our travels and encourage others to do the same, moving inland and meeting the local people, getting to know them, venturing far beyond the local marina yacht club, dining on local food at front porch restaurants. Summer season 2022, we've already made plans to sail four different counties, Greece, Albania, Croatia and Montenegro, each with very different cultures. Twenty twenty three will be Malta, Greece and Sicily, all in relatively very close proximity, yet each location very unique. Winter/Spring will be the Caribbean.

I'm sorry that other members haven't shared the same experience, however, I don't appreciate the assertions being made towards my integrity, so at this point I think it best to allow the thread originator to sort things out on his own.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

If some here think I wanted or expected unknown posters here to "fix" my boating attitude etc.
THEY ARE WRONG!

The thread is, just that because you get into boat cruising it doesn't mean life is all great and that you have to love it soooooo much forever. That's the glossy magnazine world of cruising and I have yet to experience one of those weeks really. I got into this expecting it to be mostly just as it has been. I put up with that in order to do the other parts I got into it for. But if covid and family issues keep getting in the way there isn't much reason to stay living on a boat.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Don L said:


> If some here think I wanted or expected unknown posters here to "fix" my boating attitude etc.
> 
> THEY ARE WRONG!


I have only met a handful of Sailnet members. One I count as a very good friend... two others as good friends. I had the pleasure meeting Mark for a lunch... all others are known only from SN.

Who takes advice from anyone about anything these days? 

But we are members to share and learn... so opinions abound.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What are the proper responses to this thread?

If bored of the same old stuff, either sail somewhere new, or move on to something else.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I was reminded of this old blog, where they interviewed cruising couples. Almost all loved it, but gave it up after varying numbers of years. Some ran out of kitty, other wanted something new. Happens. A few kept plugging along.






The INTERVIEW WITHA CRUISER Project







interviewwithacruiser.blogspot.com


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

On the internet in general, and on a sailing site in particular, it's not surprising that, life is portrayed in neat categories. Cruising is continually sunny and adventurous. Living on dirt must be driven by fear of adventure and not living a full life, slave to your job. Truth is cruising is sometimes rainy, stormy, when your stuck on board and the anchor is slipping. Truth is some jobs can be fulfilling, important to society, exciting, and adventurous but at other times tedious and aggravating and mind numbing.

I found after a long time on the planet, both on the dirt and the water, that real life both on the dirt on and the water is someplace in-between. Not that I don't enjoy reading the posts here, I've been here for many years, but it's not a contest to see who's lifestyle is the best for everyone for all their lives. It's what's best for you now, and sometimes when we "protest too much" I wonder if we are being truthful with ourselves.

It's a real thing about long term cruising. Every once in a while someone decides to stop. Good on them for going. Good on them for deciding to do something else. It's not uncommon, or right or wrong. YMMV. In fact, everyone's mileage is different. We are generally very lucky people, to find ourselves confronted with a choice of how best to live our lives.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> What are the proper responses to this thread?


Not sure if there are any. I may be wrong, but Don was just typing out loud. I thought your " Don't give up the summit, for a bad day on the trail" is a good overall factor to consider. Don's been around here long enough to know how these threads go, so he shouldn't be surprised to get a variety of opinions and advice. Even if he wasn't asking for it. It Sounds like the bad days are beginning to outnumber the good ones, so it appears time to make an assessment . Only Don and his wife can determine their path forward. 5 years living on the boat and sailing is a pretty good run imo.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Perhaps sailor's idea of why they are sailing (goal) changes over time... makes sense. And of course there could be and likely are several goals and different priorities.

Goals... seems part of the human experience to have goal, an objective.. a change from what you have to what you want to have. Maybe most goals need money,,, some don't... they need time and some sort of skill...

So clearly there are multiple goals for sailors to choose from or motivate them to become sailboat owners. They can and do over lap... and the importance of a goal may wax and wane.

Sailing off to "discover" new places is a biggie. World has more than enough to see. When has one seen enough of them? No one eats different foods for every meal in their life... and most people usually eat to live and so the "pleasure of dining" is not of daily importance.

And we know that when you live on a boat... land things become less "doable"... like skiing. Trade offs...

Our nervous systems' senses informs our experience... smell, taste, sight and so on. Our nervous system "habituates" to stimuli that repeat or extend in time, Our focus moves to something new and more interesting... been there done that... this interests me now. Time to weigh anchor.

As varied and complex that sailing can be... there is a lot if repetition... especially the longer you are in "the game", Some love the relaxing and some the exciting... and most both at times.






When trumpets were mellow
And ev'ry gal only had one fellow
No need to remember when
'Cause ev'ry thing old is new again

(Dancin' at) Your Long Island Jazz Age parties
Waiter, bring us more Bacardis
We'll order now what they ordered then
'Cause ev'ry thing old is new again

Get out your white suit, your tap shoes and tails
Let's go backwards when all else(forward) fails
And movie stars you thought were long dead
Now are framed beside your bed

Don't throw the past away
You might need it some rainy day
Dreams can come true again
When ev'ry thing old is new again

Get out your white suit, your tap shoes and tails
Put it in backward when forward fails
But leave Greta Garbo alone
Be a movie star on your own

And don't throw the past away
You might need it some rainy day
Dreams can come true again
When ev'ry thing old is new again

I might fall in love with you again


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I was reminded of this old blog, where they interviewed cruising couples. Almost all loved it, but gave it up after varying numbers of years. Some ran out of kitty, other wanted something new. Happens. A few kept plugging along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just re-read mine... 11 years old... I think I had it spot on then. Trying to maintain that 
10 Questions for Sea Life ~ The INTERVIEW WITH<p>A CRUISER Project</p> (interviewwithacruiser.blogspot.com)


"For many *our brains need more than a boat supplies*, perhaps prior to cruising taking course in history, geography, biology or photography would be good. Even keep a study regime and do courses while aboard.
Even now I sail past a bird or dolphin and I don’t know what type it is, where its from, how it breeds…. I’m cruising, but I need to be learning more. "

Hmmm. I think I was right


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Feeling better this morning:

got 4 nights of pretty good sleep
am getting more used to the heat
it is raining out, but it is still morning and the rain is making it cooler
weather forecast looks look for doing a nice 170 mile leg using the white floppy things
went and saw my 97 year old great aunt yesterday and she seems in good spirits
got to go to the movies last night for only second time in 2 years
yes there is a beer brewery here in walking distance and it is open today
bug bites are mostly healed

but is still living on a boat

raining, so not getting solar yet and it has been couple days since batteries fully charged
the Honda generator appears to be having an issue and/or there is an electrical issue in the boat I can not understand
holding tank getting full
there isn't really anywhere to take the trash
don't have any hot/warm water and ..... the Honda is acting up

normal boat day, just like in the magazines


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

1st world probs


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't know where you are, but there is a front coming next week that should make a lot of the SE US very pleasant afterward.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

really??? which one?

guess maybe the hot water as that isn't a problem really




RegisteredUser said:


> 1st world probs


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I find the thing that makes any boating location and the inevitable boat issues more tolerable is making local friends. We typically do. Often a neighbor in the marina or anchorage, sometimes it's just the familiar face of a bartender who recognizes us and listens to our griping. There are certainly days where I need solitude too. But having a friend nearby to open a beer with makes most challenges easier.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I find the thing that makes any boating location and the inevitable boat issues more tolerable is making local friends. We typically do. Often a neighbor in the marina or anchorage, sometimes it's just the familiar face of a bartender who recognizes us and listens to our griping. There are certainly days where I need solitude too. But having a friend nearby to open a beer with makes most challenges easier.


Makes sense... I don't hang a bar... I sometimes with eat at a restaurant with a bar... even sitting at the bar. But even in NPT where I was for years I didn't / wasn't able to bond with the bar tender or any of the regulars.
When I spent long periods in English Harbor I did meet other cruisers who were there for more than a pit stop and made some friends there... and also in Philipsberg St Marten. But my time at eastern Caribbean anchorages was 5 seasons and most other locations... not much. I did actually run into a St Kittian called Sunshine who had a littler restaurant on the beach...grocery shopping one day up here. I guess his biz was seasonal and he had friends to visit in the area. Very unexpected encounter. Very nice fella!


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Funny, we are going just the other direction.

We spent 6 months a year on the boat after retiring in 2016. Cvid pushed us back Stateside with the boat. We spent a year in boat refit and now 6 months house refit. Boat refit was cheaper.

We find land living tedious and are looking forward to returning to the boat ASAP. We have pretty much decided to sell our house. Hope the market lasts a bit longer. Should be done with house inside a month.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd like to be a duck swimming in beer.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I'd like to be a duck swimming in beer.


Of course, who wouldn’t


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm, with you Don. Only a little different. I've had plenty of adventure on dirt, someone said dirt livers were afraid of adventure. I found plenty in the mountains the last 29 years. I thought I'd live my life as a mountain man roaming the hills. I was a technical climbing guide in Yosemite National Park for 10 years. Plenty of adventure climbing El Cap, climbing Half Dome and damn near every other vertical challenge in that park. First ascents of technical mountains in the Sierra of California. Numerous trips to the mountains of Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Nevada , Spain, Greece, Mexico, etc...

But you know what, I'm over it! 

I feel like I turned my back on something it feels like a life that was surreal, did I really do it? Cutting edge speed climbs, climbing 2000' vertical frozen waterfalls, sleeping in tents, carrying back packs through the mountains eating out of tin cans, filtering water.... I don't really care if I ever do it again. I was a technical director and co-founder of a national rock climbing guide training program, I wrote article for the US Army Mountain warfare training center, and you know what? I got Bored! Still plenty of adventure left. But I'm getting older (49) I'm tired of walking in the dirt uphill with a heavy pack on, sleeping on the ground, ****ting in a hole.

So now I go sailing.....

One day I may get bored of that, I'll find something else to do if and when that point comes, I hope you have a grand adventure in wherever the choices lead you...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Perfect response @Lanealoha


----------



## Codger 67 (Oct 13, 2021)

Life is about suffering and rejoicing in the margin where it pauses.... Maybe you just need a break for a few days. Then you will want to get back at it, or perhaps sell out. Boats are not practical, so you need to be somewhat neurotic to get it. It more often requires the dreamer over the cynic.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I think for most people they have some sort of vision of their future. Many invest a lot of time and money to make that future their present. That future vision has "things" which appeal to each of us... a trip to the Louvre... anchor off a tropical island... ski the Alps. If it's experience the world is full of them. Living aboard is a future... cruising is another one...When the future becomes the present it may not have the same appeal... especially when it lacks "newness". New is something of enormous appeal and motivation. It might be a reason people divorce.

You get want you wanted but lose what you had.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Don L said:


> I have to admit, we are getting tired of boat living. The past 3 years we seem to have not really gone anywhere, just the same places. Between covid and a broken shoulder half of our time has been mostly living on a boat and not cruising. We really only got into boating to see new places and if we aren't, why put up with boat living? At the moment we are at anchor getting hammered by a thunderstorm for the second day in a row hoping not to blow into the shoal 100' away. And it's HOT in the boat, but cool outside that isn't of use with all the hatches shut. And the lightning just made us jump.
> 
> When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this!


It wasn't so much about seeing new places for us as we were getting too comfortable and staying at our favorite places far too long. Not doing enough sailing. After 10 or so trips up and down the Windward and Leeward Islands, we knew all the great anchorages in which to do maintenance and catch the occasional meal ashore.
We needed something more. 
We chose chartering, as we certainly knew the area well enough to tailor any trip to a customer's wishes. Finally, something to occupy us on those days when we would have just been hanging out. A schedule! Now that's sailing! No weather windows. You've got to be there when you have got to be there, no excuses. Trying to buy food for a charter in the West Indies was one heck of a challenge as well. Numerous trips, Nikki went into the markets with a menu plan and left with a completely different one.
Fortunately, we got our worst charter over with on the first one (they were expecting a 100' Turkish Caique), so the rest were all smooth sailing. We had such a blast, making friends and showing them our world. The only thing missing was me not playing guitar.
[big bass drums play now] And then Covid hit and we needed to change tack. Still haven't figured out the new course.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds too much like work. I am no where near that point.


----------



## plowden (Aug 7, 2021)

Reading this thread, as a newbie who doesn't even own a boat but is in the process of buying one that I could live aboard and would go almost anywhere (41' cutter-rigged ketch with full keel and 27,000 lb displacement steel hull), I feel like I've found my people.


----------



## alanr77 (Jul 24, 2009)

Don L said:


> I have to admit, we are getting tired of boat living. The past 3 years we seem to have not really gone anywhere, just the same places. Between covid and a broken shoulder half of our time has been mostly living on a boat and not cruising. We really only got into boating to see new places and if we aren't, why put up with boat living? At the moment we are at anchor getting hammered by a thunderstorm for the second day in a row hoping not to blow into the shoal 100' away. And it's HOT in the boat, but cool outside that isn't of use with all the hatches shut. And the lightning just made us jump.
> 
> When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this!


Interesting thread. I can see how this happens. The way it’s playing out for me seems to be best handled by not boxing myself in to any particular path or expectation. I, like some of my friends, fell into the all or nothing mentality for a time. You’re either a cruiser or you’re not, you’re a live aboard or you’re not for example. Like it was a badge of honor or something. Then I realized the only judgment of what I was doing that mattered was mine. I enjoy many outdoor activities. From mountain climbing to kayaking, as long as I was enjoying the adventure, that’s all that mattered. If the suck ratio started to exceed the enjoyment ratio, I do something else for a while. I really enjoy the restoration/upgrade aspect of sailing boats. It brings me great joy to take a dull area of Apparition and make it shiny and new again. This kind of work kinda sucks to do while living in that area. So I rent a little cottage and do the work, with proper tools and the best part; I can leave it at the end of the day. Everyday I have a list of things to do, like coat four of something, then I take off and go paddling or take a weekend and go hiking. Sometimes I just do nothing and don’t feel guilt about it. Six months on shore and now I’m getting excited about 22’s sailing adventure plan again. I’ll spend a couple years sailing around (next plan is north of New York and Greenland) and then stop somewhere for another “restoration and upgrade” refit where I’ll rent a little place and enjoy other things. Remember back to some of the pioneer cruisers from the past, it seems they did things like this as well. A few years cruising then six months here or there to recharge, refit ect. If that six months turns into a year, so what. As long as you’re doing what you want, that’s all that really matters. I set long range general goals and try to one foot in front of the other, make progress towards them. Even if it’s only an inch a day.

PS: My god are you sailors right about boats breaking themselves when they sit.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the old medical scenario:

*Patient: *"Doctor, doctor... it hurts when I do this!"
*Doc: *"Well, Don't Do It!"

If living and cruising on a smallish sailboat hurts more than it helps, then _Don't Do It._ Most of us here are wealthy enough to have choices, so go do something else. 

The other thing to realize is that we all change over time. What started as fun and desirable may no longer be ... and that's OK. It shows you can still change and grow. Heck, it shows you're not dead yet.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Same old same
people changing goals, interests, lifestyles.
whatever works for you








A new start after 60: ‘I set sail round the world on my own at 66 – and stayed at sea for six years’


Chris Ayres was a climber and mountain guide, who first sailed in his 50s. He hadn’t planned to make his six-year voyage alone, but it was the adventure of a lifetime




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm definitely at that place and time where I just want to get the winterization and decommissioning and unpacking over with and walk away for a bit. It's exactly like moving in and out of your house annually. Same thing every year. The frustration lasts almost exactly 4 weeks, while I do some home based activity, then I wish I had the boat back.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm definitely at that place and time where I just want to get the winterization and decommissioning and unpacking over with and walk away for a bit. It's exactly like moving in and out of your house annually. Same thing every year. The frustration lasts almost exactly 4 weeks, while I do some home based activity, then I wish I had the boat back.


Aside from removing and bending on sails....my winterizing the engine and plumbing is not difficult. I do remove clothing which accumulates in summer and I do it over time as I make regular visits to the boat. Staying in water has also meant less time in winterizing and re commissioning. I don't have a cover to put on and have a sub contractor shrink wrap if I want that. Not really necessary... sure you have less UV impact... but boats are meant to be in the weather.

Routine repetitive stuff is boring and feels a waste of time. It is.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

Don L said:


> I have to admit, we are getting tired of boat living. The past 3 years we seem to have not really gone anywhere, just the same places. Between covid and a broken shoulder half of our time has been mostly living on a boat and not cruising. We really only got into boating to see new places and if we aren't, why put up with boat living? At the moment we are at anchor getting hammered by a thunderstorm for the second day in a row hoping not to blow into the shoal 100' away. And it's HOT in the boat, but cool outside that isn't of use with all the hatches shut. And the lightning just made us jump.
> 
> When the suck to fun ratio just gets way out of whack I just have wonder why the hell we are doing this!


I've been sailing my whole life. I've taken breaks from sailing too. It's like the sea chanties: the sailor can't wait to get back to shore after he's been at sea. Then once he's ashore for a while he can't wait to get back to sea. My boat has been in refit and repair for almost 3 years for various reasons the biggest being poor planning and Covid. Just saw the improvements and can't wait to get out. But I'm more interested in the sailing than where I go. If I have to see the same things over and over, that's ok. NE is my favorite because the same place looks different each season. I'd live aboard but my husband would not ever. He learned to sail in his 20s. I don't even know how old I was. It was before I started riding a bike. The new refit is set up for old age, short handed sailing with the comforts of heat and air conditioning, generator, fresh water toilet, electric winches and plenty of shade. All our port holes and hatches open and have screens. Modern boats rarely have opening portholes, hatches, etc. But we do have to choose a lightening rod. Maybe it is time to go ashore and take a break and reassess what you want to do on a sailboat. We went from hard core racing around the world to a day sailor to the current short handed ocean cruiser good for a week or two at a time.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

colemj said:


> Depends. The Bahamas are many, many islands spread out over a large distance. There certainly are the well-trod ones full of Americans and Canadiens and everyone else - more Europeans, Kiwis and Aussies in these places than elsewhere too.
> 
> Then there are wide swathes of Bahamain places were I've rarely seen any Americans or Canadians. Sometimes you see nobody at all for months, but mostly you are spending time with a few Europeans, Kiwis, and Aussies. The Americans and Canadians one does see in these places are searching for the same experiences as us, the Europeans, the Kiwis and the Aussies.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to sailing in the Bahamas. Was hoping ti would be this year. But now it looks like next year. It's better to get the boat in good shape and sail it for a while near where I got it refit in case there's a problem. Then we are off down the ICW (never had a boat that could go inside before) and to FL or maybe cut out to Bermuda and boomerang down to the Bahamas. Will wait and see what the weather tells us. Husband won the Newport Bermuda race years ago with a large crew. I met the boat there. Would like to do that crossing but not sure it would behoove just the two of us until we have more time on the water in this boat.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

LaPodella,
what boat are you sailing now? Curious.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

Davil said:


> LaPodella,
> what boat are you sailing now? Curious.


While the Little Harbor 45 shoal draft cutter is in dry dock I will get back to day saiing an Alerion 28 this winter in South Florida. The Little Harbor should be ready in spring. The new mast was delayed in New Zealand due to a manufacturing defect, then lack of materials, then shipping back logs. Do not ask why we got the mast in New Zealand. I had picked out an aluminum mast made in the Great Lakes area. Hubby wanted a carbon fiber delivered from New Zealand at the same price. I think he had a relationship with the New Zealand company from our racing days. They gave him a great deal. He claims we will not race this boat. I'm sure we will. But in a different 2-handed, non-spinnaker, cruising category which we've never done before.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks
that will be a change 
such difference between those 2 boats.
Nice plans.
Take care


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

You will love the Bahamas. There is a water clarity there that though it's famous, is actually real.

The clarity and what I call Bahamas Blue, a colour of indescribable joy.

😊


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> You will love the Bahamas. There is a water clarity there that though it's famous, is actually real.
> 
> The clarity and what I call Bahamas Blue, a colour of indescribable joy.
> 
> 😊


Am on Nantucket Sound now. Water clarity is like looking through clear glass to a sandy bottom. It’s beautiful here in the fall. And there’s solitude. Shhhh! Don’t tell anyone. The water cooled off last week to low 70s. I didn’t test it today. But so beautiful.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

LaPoodella said:


> Am on Nantucket Sound now. Water clarity is like looking through clear glass to a sandy bottom. It’s beautiful here in the fall. And there’s solitude. Shhhh! Don’t tell anyone. The water cooled off last week to low 70s. I didn’t test it today. But so beautiful.


Nantucket is nice, particularly this time of year after the tourist season. But what MarkofSeaLife is describing is a whole 'nother level of clarity and color. The attached sailing pic shows some of the blue, and the nurse sharks in the other pic are on the bottom in 12' of water.

We've sailed around the entire Caribbean Sea and some of the Med, and have never seen water like the Bahamas. The water there more than makes up for the flat, dry, ugly land parts.

Mark


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Bah... if you want crystal clear water and zero crowds, sail up to the north shore of Lake Superior. Just make sure you don't try and go swimming .


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

The water is clear on Superior because it's too cold to support life lol.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Arcb said:


> The water is clear on Superior because it's too cold to support life lol.


Details, details... .


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I remember driving my dinghy onto a plane in the Bahamas and freaking out when my eyes couldn't see the surface of the water but were only able to see the sand 10 feet below. It was like flying on a magic carpet but incredibly scary. I had to slow down. Most weird experience!


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Are you sure that you weren’t in Greece? Many similar experiences over here.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

First time I went to the Bahamas I had to stop looking over the side because it always looked that I was running aground. The water is about the only reason to put up with the Bahamas.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Don L said:


> First time I went to the Bahamas I had to stop looking over the side because it always looked that I was running aground. The water is about the only reason to put up with the Bahamas.


I have sailed through the Bahamas on a delivery. Water was incredible but did do anything in the way of land exploration as I had done in the Eastern Caribbean...which were fabulous for hiking. The Canaries were also great for dirt activities. I did anchor in some amazingly clear water. It was very cool to see the bottom,


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hate the tourist Bahamian islands, but love the out islands. The further out the better.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

SanderO said:


> I have sailed through the Bahamas on a delivery. Water was incredible but did do anything in the way of land exploration as I had done in the Eastern Caribbean...which were fabulous for hiking. The Canaries were also great for dirt activities. I did anchor in some amazingly clear water. It was very cool to see the bottom,


Really not much on land in the Bahamas. Hiking is usually through scrub on short paths in beating sun with no vistas or much interesting to see besides goats. If you think goats are interesting.

Michele likes hiking the land because the Bahamas are in the major bird migratory routes, and she likes to photograph them. I stay in the water.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've done a bunch of kayaking in the mangroves on Cat Island. Found a few blue holes to swim in here and there. A fair share of concrete block buildings near the beach, with cold beer, fried conch, grilled lobsters and potato salad. I don't need much more. I'll go back.

I admit to a bit of a creep factor, coming up dilapidated but still operating "resorts" in the out islands. No doubt they were for a bygone era of criminals, just like many of the unattended runways on the out islands.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

MikeOReilly said:


> Bah... if you want crystal clear water and zero crowds, sail up to the north shore of Lake Superior. Just make sure you don't try and go swimming .


I’ve only sailed in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron (racing). Husband did a couple or three Mackinac Races from Chi to the island and to Traverse City. Would love to sail in Lake Superior. Don’t know if it’ll be in my own boat or if it’ll happen in this life. I try to enjoy where I am rather than spend time dreaming of being somewhere else. I guess it’s my age.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

colemj said:


> Nantucket is nice, particularly this time of year after the tourist season. But what MarkofSeaLife is describing is a whole 'nother level of clarity and color. The attached sailing pic shows some of the blue, and the nurse sharks in the other pic are on the bottom in 12' of water.
> 
> We've sailed around the entire Caribbean Sea and some of the Med, and have never seen water like the Bahamas. The water there more than makes up for the flat, dry, ugly land parts.
> 
> ...


I’ve sailed by the Bahamas on the Pineapple Cup route from Fort Lauderdale to Montego Bay, Jamaica. It was gorgeous and I look forward to just hanging out there. We had to be very careful because our draft was 17’


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

LaPoodella said:


> I’ve only sailed in Lake Michigan and Lake Huron (racing). Husband did a couple or three Mackinac Races from Chi to the island and to Traverse City. Would love to sail in Lake Superior. Don’t know if it’ll be in my own boat or if it’ll happen in this life. I try to enjoy where I am rather than spend time dreaming of being somewhere else. I guess it’s my age.


If you're based near L. Michigan or Huron then Superior isn't too much further. I highly recommend it for anyone who yearns for big water, clear & clean water, with few others around. Especially along the Canadian shores (east and north) you'll find hundreds of anchorages, with next to no one around. 

Crystal blue and clear waters with visibility down over 20 feet, and long sandy beaches, again, with rarely anyone else to be seen.

I still miss it.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

OK, I just gotta post some Lake Superior shots. Here's one looking down about 25' at my anchor chain. And here are some others of one of the many long sandy beaches. I rarely had to share any of these places with another boater.


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Different thread, really, but...

I'd said that I didn't want to keep up the boat if we weren't going to cruise her.

A week into our cruise this summer, the titanium hawsers reaching in both directions from the admiral's apron came taut.

She's done. I'm in withdrawal. Any suggestion of anything having to do with cruising - friends, places, let alone the boat - is angrily rejected.

I have no idea of where or how I will live.

Damn.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

I have no idea of where or how I will live.

Damn.
[/QUOTE]
========================
you will (live)
divorce lawyers, very expensive!!!
Is she done with cruising or with the boat?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

skipgundlach said:


> A week into our cruise this summer, the titanium hawsers reaching in both directions from the admiral's apron came taut.
> 
> She's done. I'm in withdrawal.


WTF happened? Scared, frustrated, never liked it in the first place?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I think there comes a time when.... the boat is too much work... and not enough time to enjoying sailing and to new places. I suppose in the beginning everything is new and exciting and a challenge.... and over time this can fade.


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Davil said:


> I have no idea of where or how I will live.
> 
> Damn.


========================
you will (live)
divorce lawyers, very expensive!!!
Is she done with cruising or with the boat?
[/QUOTE]
She's done with cruising, boats, boat people, cruisers, ssca, morning nets, and any conversation, let alone direct contact, with topic or product...


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> WTF happened? Scared, frustrated, never liked it in the first place?


scared and afraid of aging, but mostly the apron strings, with mom in the area we've moored (for that reason), and one kid/2 grands for the last 5 weeks; 4 others elsewhere in two households ATL metro area...

That's the real issue, I'm pretty sure, but she's for sure done with anything cruising or boats. Having a 50knot squall on the way up likely didn't help, but to me it was just another day at the office, with the main only out, lots of room, and Otto keeping the wind 120 port. But literally shaking while it was happening...


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

skipgundlach said:


> ========================
> 
> She's done with cruising, boats, boat people, cruisers, ssca, morning nets, and any conversation, let alone direct contact, with topic or product...


=================================
ooops!!
time out needed.!!!!
no time for big decisions
time has a funny way to mellow and soften reactions.
Just noticed have repeated time x 4, a message here ?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

skipgundlach said:


> Having a 50knot squall on the way up likely didn't help, but to me it was just another day at the office, with the main only out, lots of room, and Otto keeping the wind 120 port.


Those are the kind of conditions many get tired of sailing in. I seriously try to avoid them. My wife oddly likes big seas, says they are like a roller coaster. But huge wind, potentially overpowering the boat, creates anxiety. Everything up to 30kts is just another day in the looney bin.

Grandkids seem to be an extreme draw for many. We have three grown children, but no grandchildren and none on the horizon. Good friends of ours have two very young grandkids and, to us, seem remarkably distracted by them. We've been together having cocktails or even dinner and they'll take a video call from their grandkids and stay on with them for a half hour. Maybe I'll feel differently, when we have our own, but I can't see myself spending every day of the week engaged in my kids or their kids lives. My parents were never that engaged in mine, for that matter.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

My cruising attitude would be much better if the world start admitting that the silly test of fully vacinated people, who even have had the booster, to travel to your country that has had Covid there for over a year, is just silly "make it look good" words.

Your citizens/economy want my money or not?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Don L said:


> Your citizens/economy want my money or not?


Maybe they want more Covid _less_ than they want more money.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> Grandkids seem to be an extreme draw for many.


This might be the understatement of the week. I don't have any grandchildren (although my son and his wife probably aren't far removed from being parents), but I can tell already that my wife would happily spend several days per week with any grandchild. She's already obsessed with her grandnieces and grandnephew.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Don L said:


> the silly test of fully vacinated people


COVID is getting old, but vaccinated people are testing positive and able to transmit the disease. Maybe at a lower rate than the unvaccinated, but many of the islands are poorly vaccinated themselves and I can’t really blame them for any measure to reduce the number of transmitters. Sure, it’s already there, but epidemiology is a numbers game. 

If frustrated that people are not getting the available vaccine, I fully agree.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Xxxxx


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Don L said:


> the point is ................................. even IF the fully vacinated person has covid, they AREN'T bringing it to your covid free place
> 
> As a cruiser I am much more concerned about getting covid from the locals than they should be from me. If I got it, it was from them.


you missed the "but epidemiology is a numbers game" part


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> you missed the "but epidemiology is a numbers game" part


Xxxx


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Don L said:


> I didn't miss it. I feel it is meaningless as it applies to the issue and current situation.


You are free to feel that but you should also accept that 'the locals' feel that they don't want additional people that can transmit a disease to them. Even though (or, rather, because) some of them are already sick.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Xxxxxx


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Don L said:


> As a cruiser I am much more concerned about getting covid from the locals than they should be from me. If I got it, it was from them.


I think it's a little arrogant to be suggesting what "the locals" should and shouldn't be concerned about. The virus doesn't care who got it first. Even if you got it from "the locals", then you can give it right back to another one of "the locals" - even if you're vaccinated (and especially if you're asymptomatic). They want to test you because they don't want more disease vectors in their land. It's their right.


Don L said:


> I don't have to accept anything.


If you want to visit a foreign land, you kind of have to live by their rules. If you choose to stay home, then I agree that you don't have to accept anything.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

TakeFive said:


> If you want to visit a foreign land, you kind of have to live by their rules. If you choose to stay home, then I agree that you don't have to accept anything.


Xxxxx


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The ability of a virus to perpetuate itself is a numbers game. It’s not solely a question of whether it can cause infection in a given vaccinated individual, it’s a question of how many carriers exist at any point in time.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Xxxxxx


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We neither can nor need to get to zero. Just low enough.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> We neither can nor need to get to zero. Just low enough.


I disagree that we cannot get to zero. In fact, I think we really must get to zero. Polio was 100% eradicated in the US in 1979. We need to take a long, hard look at what has changed since then. We would have never eradicated polio with the current climate of misinformation.

Settling for "low enough" is a fallacy. 100% eradication may be the only way to prevent future vaccine-resistant variants of COVID from emerging. It will take a much higher vaccination rate than we have now, and probably continued mitigation such as distancing, masking, and testing until we get closer to 100% eradication. (Don't agree? We'll find out over time.) The US is still at 70,000 new infections daily (higher than the July 2020 peak), and over 90% of them are unvaccinated. If the anti-vax attitudes continue to propagate, we could see a resurgence of polio, measles, mumps, rubella, as well as never-ending waves of COVID.

The overriding pandemic is one of misinformation, and its ramifications go far beyond the medical dangers posed by the anti-vaxxers.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> In fact, I think we really must get to zero.


 Not physically possible in a global pandemic, with this level of transmissibility. Measles still exists for the same reason. Polio was more easily contained, as it didn’t spread via proximity.

By low enough, I mean to the level by which it can’t find enough hosts, in which to incubate and propagate. That’s the epidemic math.

Upsetting that people won’t vaccinate.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Ironically, Polio still exists (and is getting worse) in certain countries only because of misinformation and conspiracy campaigns against the vaccine. This has allowed a new mutation to occur in the past year or two that escapes the vaccine. Otherwise, it would have been eradicated by now.

Mark


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Don L said:


> I don't have to accept anything. The "locals" mostly just believe the smoke and mirrors the the government feeds them.


I accept that you don't have to accept anything


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> By low enough, I mean to the level by which it can’t find enough hosts, in which to incubate and propagate. That’s the epidemic math.


Sounds like you're saying "low enough" is a stepping stone to full eradication. I have no problem with that, however continued diligence (i.e., vaccine mandates in schools, just like for polio and MMR, and distancing/masking where vaccines can't be assured) must continue until we are at full eradication in the US.


Minnewaska said:


> Not physically possible in a global pandemic, with this level of transmissibility. Measles still exists for the same reason. Polio was more easily contained, as it didn’t spread via proximity.


Actually the R0 for polio is around 4-6, which is at least double original COVID. It is highly transmissible. I haven't seen the R0 for delta variant. [EDIT: Just looked it up. Delta variant is 6-7, so as bad or worse than polio. But polio was highly transmissible, like COVID.]


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

trying to understand this argument following the "rules" of what an argument is.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The premises of this argument is
"fully vaccinated people do not need been tested"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the conclusion is
" fully vacinated person has covid, they AREN'T bringing it to your covid free place"
================================================================

In logic and philosophy, an argument is a series of statements (in a natural language), called the premises or premisses (both spellings are acceptable), intended to determine the degree of truth of another statement, the conclusion.[1][2][3][4][5] The logical form of an argument in a natural language can be represented in a symbolic formal language, and independently of natural language formally defined "arguments" can be made in math and computer science.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

well that kills that

whatever it means


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

great


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

We just arrived after an eight day passage in beautiful San Juan, Puerto Rico a few hours ago. No special quarantine requirements, it’s just like going state to state. Weather is excellent and the people very pleasant and nice. Going out for some local cuisine tomorrow and a tour of the historic fort. 

It sounds to me like many on this forum need to venture out more often and quit complaining.

Life is short.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Izzy said:


> It sounds to me like many on this forum need to venture out more often and quit complaining.


Who exactly are you talking about?

I hope you're not saying that because of this post, which makes dubious assumptions about people here:


Don L said:


> I take it a few of you have not left your house since the start of covid. Right as that is the only way to be sure. If you have left to go to the store, everyone there had a test before arriving right?


FWIW, I fly on sold-out airlines every week (and did that throughout the entire pandemic). Not everyone is tested, but the airlines require masks for everyone with 100% enforcement. I wear genuine 3M K95 masks on the plane (as well as a face shield if we're during an outbreak "wave"). And because I am putting myself at risk every week, I wear masks in all indoor public spaces to protect others from the risks that I take by flying so much. And to protect ourselves from the anti-vaxxers who also refuse to wear masks, my wife and I both wear KN95 masks that provide some protection to us when we're inside public spaces.

We venture out as much as we want, and we "walk the talk" by taking appropriate precautions. We consider it a small price for having the freedom to go out safely.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Guys, to me, this is getting a bit political. but from my end, follow local customs or laws. I am pretty comfortable with moving a thread like this to politics.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We are on boats. Many of us own boats or have the time and means to use them. We are living the dream. But for various reasons today we cannot freely go wherever we want whenever we want without following some additional rules. That's the existential crisis? IMHO it's going to be hard get a lot of people out holding signs saying "covid rules unfair to cruisers on yachts."

I think the real discussion here is when should a cruiser decide to move on hard? When have we really changed our priorities and when is it just a bad few days? I'm willing to bet there isn't a single person who cruised long term that didn't have a day when the head plugged, the generator wouldn't start, the fridge stopped working, and the main halyard chaffed through that said, I've had enough. But have you had enough, or is it just a rough patch?

That's how this thread started. A worthy discussion associated with sailing and cruising.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

young couple (everybody looks younger to me) just returned from their northeast summer cruising, they decided to put the boat for sale, looks like may try farming?for the little pieces I was able to get, will be meeting with them some time later.
They started about 3 years ago, no previous experience on sailing, first boat, a 36 ft C&C?, his idea was to circumnavigate.
My reaction was to start smaller and expand, first season spent on the Bahamas and returned with mixed feelings, swimming and snorkeling was good, the routine and living in close quarters not so much.
They decided to try again, on the northeast, not sure what path actually they took, on return as mentioned boat for sale and moving on.
I give them a high mark, they set a goal and gave it an honest try.
And more importantly, they are still a couple!!!
Could things have worked different with different planning?may be.
We expect more boats will be coming into the market as the pandemic craziness wears off and all those fantasy and unrealistic plans end.
Sailing is a sport and physical activity like many other sports, cruising on the other hand is a way of life, a way of life that requires sailing skills as well as personality traits that are unique, not everybody meet those requirements. 
And of course, the initial question on this thread opened the reality nothing is forever, and we change on our goals and lifestyle as time and circumstances change. 
Only if we are flexible enough may pursue our search of living to our full potential, and that my dear Watson is the question.

Sayonara and Mahalo plenty


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I suppose for many sailors the idea of sailing off to visit all sorts of exotic places taking their home with them has enormous appeal. I for one really dislike flying... packing a small bag... finding a hotel... and doing tourism. It works for big cities like Barcelona, Paris, London. But there are all those beautiful places off the beaten track on the water...and lots in the tropics. Sounds like a plan. If you can do a downwind plan even better.
Sailors starting on USA East coast are going to be sailing hard on the wind to get to the eastern Caribbean most of the time. This is no fun if your always sailing heeled way over. At least the weather is pleasant. I would imagine that many decide this sort of sailing is not so pleasant... and decide that they've been there done that and it's time for something else. Perhaps they decide to become weekend local sailors going out with a fair forecast... but no exotic locations. The coast is full of lovely destinations... Or maybe the care of a boat is too much for the "fun" owning a boat can provide and they chose to exit and do something else for their leisure activity like RVing, skiing, etc.
I suspect it may become a cost / benefit analysis. Cost means both work and money. We love staying aboard in a lovely harbor whether we sail or not. But the boat still needs to be maintained. We don't have the urge to day sail... been there done that. We still love fair weather sailing. I will give it one more season and see how that goes.... but I will start preparing a Sale by Owner listing, Almost had a partnership which was a way to have our cake and eat it too. That fell through. Hope springs eternal.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

capecodda said:


> We are on boats. Many of us own boats or have the time and means to use them. We are living the dream. But for various reasons today we cannot freely go wherever we want whenever we want without following some additional rules. That's the existential crisis? IMHO it's going to be hard get a lot of people out holding signs saying "covid rules unfair to cruisers on yachts."
> 
> I think the real discussion here is when should a cruiser decide to move on hard? When have we really changed our priorities and when is it just a bad few days? I'm willing to bet there isn't a single person who cruised long term that didn't have a day when the head plugged, the generator wouldn't start, the fridge stopped working, and the main halyard chaffed through that said, I've had enough. But have you had enough, or is it just a rough patch?
> 
> That's how this thread started. A worthy discussion associated with sailing and cruising.


I cruise but haven’t given up my real estate. But your entry required me to tell you there are days I wake up and my house’s refrigerator is broken, the roof is leaking, my front door lock won’t work, the garage door is broken, termites are swarming indoors, a family of raccoons is razzing me 15 feet from my back door, the property taxes are due and the insurance premium is going up. Oh, and there‘s a cat 5 hurricane barreling towards my house but I can’t sail it elsewhere. That’s when I turn to my hubby and beg him to sell out and move aboard. I’m a gypsy and don’t care about the house, except it must be maintained. He’s the one who won’t live aboard.


----------

